# CLose up of Maddy 15 MOnths Old.



## MADVIZSLA (Mar 13, 2011)

Maddy getting more mature looking at 15 months old. My how they change so quickly  LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Maddy is a beautiful girl -- a heartbreaker, as they say!! 

Can you tell me if Maddy has any fur on her lower tummy yet, below the sternum (or brisket)? The reason I ask is that I have a rescue dog named Willie, and I've been trying to pin down his age a little more accurately. Willie had a bare tummy when I adopted him. Thanks!


----------



## MADVIZSLA (Mar 13, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Maddy is a beautiful girl -- a heartbreaker, as they say!!
> 
> Can you tell me if Maddy has any fur on her lower tummy yet, below the sternum (or brisket)? The reason I ask is that I have a rescue dog named Willie, and I've been trying to pin down his age a little more accurately. Willie had a bare tummy when I adopted him. Thanks!


Yes Maddy has "PEACH FUZZ" hair on her tummy. Its sparse but its there. Hope that helps.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info -- that is helpful. The dog pound had his age pegged at two years when I got him, but I think he was actually a bit younger than that. 

Hope you are having lots of fun with Maddy!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

mswhipple said:


> Maddy is a beautiful girl -- a heartbreaker, as they say!!
> 
> Can you tell me if Maddy has any fur on her lower tummy yet, below the sternum (or brisket)? The reason I ask is that I have a rescue dog named Willie, and I've been trying to pin down his age a little more accurately. Willie had a bare tummy when I adopted him. Thanks!


Copper starting getting more fuzz on his underside at 11 months.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie still has a pretty bare tummy w/ just fuzz at 2 years.


----------



## rice8702 (Apr 12, 2010)

She is a real cutie.


----------

